# Thunderwolf Cavalry Conversion



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Thunderwolf Cavalry conversions. I know they are not the best pics, but they are WAAY better then my first couple pics. Comments and Criticism is appreciated.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Very cool. Where are those wolves from? It looks like you made the armor and saddles from green stuff? 
Looks very good, 2 suggestions though. First is to get some regulation 40K bases. Secondly, the position of the Marines seem a little awkward. The head on the first picture and the torso on the second picture. The second picture looks like the Marine is about to fall off.

Have some Rep+


----------



## Truefaith (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you. The wolves are from the new HeroClix "Thor something or other" expansion, they are Fenris Wolf(s). 

Both of the SW are not attached yet. Once they are I think the positioning will look much better. And I plan on getting bases, but there is a lot of debate on what size base. Some say bike bases, some say dreadnought bases. Also as I worked on the green stuff and painting and play testing the heroclix base is disposable. 


Peace


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, I agree the poses look a little awkward but a good start!


I actually just did a conversion as well for my thunderwolf's - take a look here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52366


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that makes my second wolf ill probably get, im trying to make 5 wolves easy all different though I hate having any parts of my models look too similar > <


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Looking very good there pal, can't wait for the finished article


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

As mentioned, the posing on the Marines looks a bit awkward. They seem a bit to stiff. Perhaps if you were to repose them to follow the lines of the wolves a bit more closely? Also, keep in mind the necessity of shifting your own weight around in order to stay mounted on a moving animal. For instance, the Marine in the second picture could be re-posed to bend forward slightly at the waist; this would eliminate the feel of unbalance. 

Hope that's helpful in some way...


----------

